# Michigan Age for Purchasing Handgun, not Concealing



## D-Rock (May 24, 2008)

I am wondering how old a person has to be in order to purchase a handgun in the state of Michigan. I am 18 years old and hunt with my Remington 700 but want a handgun to shoot and practice with. I have heard rumors that you can buy one at 18 but cant conceal carry it. I am just wondering if anyone knows for sure. Thanks.


P.S. Im noob so I hope this is in the right spot. If not, im sure a mod will just move it.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

I believe you are allowed to purchase from a private seller if you are 18. However, I would check with your local sheriff or city police to be sure.


----------



## D-Rock (May 24, 2008)

A private seller being an individual not a store?


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Basically you can't purchase from an FFL. That rules out everyone who is selling a gun for a profit.

If you want to buy a handgun from the guy across the street, who may not use his anymore, that is perfectly legal. However you can't get one from cabelas, or any other store for that matter.

Again, check with your local authorities to make sure...


----------



## D-Rock (May 24, 2008)

Ok, will do. Thanks for clearing up the private seller thing. I appreciate it. 

-D-Rock


----------



## diver67 (May 16, 2008)

In the State of Michigan you have to be 21 tp purchase a handgun. same with ccw and to rent one. At 18 you shoot at the range and .
can have one transfered into your name. I was told it has to be transfered by a legal gardian but I don't think that is correct. I live in Royal Oak, MI and just went through this with my nephew (19)
Hang in there you don't have long to wate.:mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

As you can see, you're starting to get different views points here. *Contact your local PD and find out the answer from them*. As I always say, *never* seek legal advice on an internet forum. If the person you listen to is wrong and you get in hot water, the "But BigDaddy223 on Hand Gun Forum said it was OK" defense is not going to hold much weight.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

diver67 said:


> In the State of Michigan you have to be 21 tp purchase a handgun. same with ccw and to rent one. At 18 you shoot at the range and .
> can have one transfered into your name. I was told it has to be transfered by a legal gardian but I don't think that is correct. I live in Royal Oak, MI and just went through this with my nephew (19)
> Hang in there you don't have long to wate.:mrgreen:


I've noticed that some local authorities claim only relatives may transfer the firearm, however the state website does not say that...just being 18 is good enough.

I'm not sure if that's just poor wording on either of their parts, or if the local gov'ts are making it a little more strict.

As stated....call and ask. It'd be pretty dumb to lose your handgun because someone here gave you wrong info. We're not laywers...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Joeywhat said:


> It'd be pretty dumb to lose your handgun because someone here gave you wrong info.


Yes, please get legal advice from a proper source. You may not just lose your handgun for breaking the law, you may lose your freedom.


----------



## D-Rock (May 24, 2008)

I appreciate the advice, but you guys are all acting like im _not_ going to contact my local police department. I definitely will do so after the holiday.


----------



## Pecos Bill (May 4, 2011)

Advice is free and easy to get. Good advice is a little harder to come by.
So, how that you are over 21, how many hand guns do you own? Just one or did you get the fever?

DanO


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Pecos Bill said:


> So, how that you are over 21, how many hand guns do you own?


With 12 posts in 4 years, you may have to wait at three months for an answer.:mrgreen:


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

I am just so, So, SO glad that 15 years ago I retired and moved from MI to AZ
and built a house on a ridge with mountain views to the south and north. :smt1099


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Bisley said:


> With 12 posts in 4 years, you may have to wait at three months for an answer.:mrgreen:


What he said, closing this as the OP hasn't been back since 10-2008


----------

